# Force Feeding and Domination



## freebird (Nov 10, 2006)

Does anybody else enjoy these kind ogf stories as much as I do?

Are there many out there and If so, where?

I mean the author I know who does that kind of thing is JP (tip of the cap to you) anyone else out there?


----------



## JP. (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you!

Obviously I like these stories too. I might have something soon, got a few ideas.


----------



## freebird (Nov 11, 2006)

sweet, love to hear anything from you. A good bit o BBW XWG followed by Revenge BHM XWG is usually my favourite formula, but i'm open to most types


----------



## lizzy (Nov 11, 2006)

One of my stories, Fringe Benefits, has some forced feeding in it. Look for Mick Hagen's stories. He has a whole series of stories involving that, but unfortunately he said that only a few are still available due to yahoo groups posting them no longer exist and disc damage.


----------



## JP. (Nov 13, 2006)

freebird said:


> sweet, love to hear anything from you. A good bit o BBW XWG followed by Revenge BHM XWG is usually my favourite formula, but i'm open to most types



I think I have 2 stories that pretty much follow that plotline to a tee, here's a link to them:

The Eating Machine

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/eating_machine.html

and

The Ray

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/ray.html


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 20, 2006)

I love force feeding stories,and stuffing videos too


----------



## freebird (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for those links JP. I've read them and they're great but my hunger for this kind of tale is insatiable. I challenge you all to find more of the same.

Oh and if I dont respond its because my uni monitors my net usage in my halls of residence, so I can't be seen accessing 'teh naughty sitez'

Thanks guys


----------



## JP. (Dec 3, 2006)

Glad you like them. I'm working on a kind of group project right now, it's mentioned on this forum, and it should be great, we have some incredible ideas for a lot of material.


----------



## freebird (Dec 3, 2006)

ill look forward to it.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Dec 4, 2006)

Within the library are a number of sub-forums, gathering the sci-fi/fantasy, erotica, etc., all into their own places. One of those sub-forums is Special Interests, which includes feederism, stuckage, and squashing. A number of good feeder stories are there and it's where I go when that's what I'm in the mood for. (Sing along ... "When you're blue and you don't know where to go to why don't you go ...")


----------



## Fez_4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's an interactive that hasn't got too much chapters yet, but on the other hand it hasn't been totally fudged up yet. I just thought it would fit this topic more or less.

http://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1181379#sw


----------

